# Those active in rescue, please take a moment



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

and post your thoughts to this thread...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/58-...828-suggestion-new-rescue-posting-thread.html

Yung has indicated he is open to having a listing of all the babies currently in foster homes waiting for their furever home... I think this could be something really great, given how many people come to this site. As you all are the cornerstones in getting these precious souls into new, happy situations, your thoughts are invaluable.

Thank you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you so very much!! :chili::chili:

I did respond, with my "wish list" on the previous thread :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think that is a great idea!!!! Many newbies have no idea there are good Maltese out there without forever homes. It will also help some of those out there that can't or don't want to pay the reputable breeder costs.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually was wondering if this was legal on this site.. It would seem that it would be a good way to find really good homes for some of these little ones because anyone who takes the time to come here is most probably crazy for Malts.. Not to mention dedicated to their babies..Plus, the ones who visit this site are getting some of the best education avaliable, and would really have the best forever homes anywhere.. Just my thoughts...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's great! I hope it would encourage newbies to look to rescue first,instead of a petstore or ,like I did a BYB. I didn't know a BYB was anyone who didn't show dogs or at least have dogs shown by someone to perfect the breed. I wouldn't have gotten mine through a BYB if I'd known.
I would have gone to a rescue if I'd known how to I know where they are,how to find them.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think it is great..........provide the information so that newbies and even some of us older members that are looking can find the malt to adopt and give a forever home to! GREAT idea in my opinion:thumbsup:


----------

